# Computer Desk Bolt-on Laptop Stand?



## KugarWeb (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi there,

Well I've been thinking about doing this "project" for a while now but haven't really come to any conclusions on HOW to do it, even though I have a few ideas on what might be best for my needs and plus I have a little more time to think about it at the moment what with a holiday and not much in the way of project work that needs doing urgently.

Right, well, I've got a curved computer desk at the moment and mainly since getting the laptop back I've noticed I'm completely running out of room and having to keep the laptop on my lap all night which obviously isn't too comfortable when I'm working on both my laptop and my computer. So anyway, what I was thinking was to have a similar setup to gaming steering wheels which bolt onto a table or other hard surface, but instead of being static, it would be able to swing out of the way somehow.

However, being that the laptop is 3.6Kg, I'm really not sure on where else to go with my ideas, particularly as I have a limited space as it is. I was thinking it may be best to just simply add it onto a corner of the desk but I'm really not sure if it would be strong enough. 

Are there any other suggestions on where you may or do put your laptops whilst in heavy use at home?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Can't you simply put a hinged surface on one side with a bracing rod, like so many of the old folding leaf kitchen tables of yesteryear? A couple of cabinet hinges, a nice piece of finished plywood, and a simple brace that swings down and locks in place should do the trick.


----------



## KugarWeb (Apr 6, 2007)

Hmm seems a good idea. The only problem is that I don't really have a lot of floor space and anything like that could be knocked over :lol: I see the idea that you mean though. I suppose the main thing that makes it awkward is that the edge of the computer desk is curved as well so it's not just a case of simply getting a piece of wood and bolting it on. Below is a picture of my bedroom in it's current state.










You'll have to excuse the mess, I've been having a lazy time of it during the Easter break from Uni. lol

As the pic shows, I have a lower part to my desk which is ideally where I want to put the stand and the right side of it which is visible is pretty much the same on the left hand side.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You might want to look into clamp-on support arms made to hold a CRT monitor above a desktop. If they are strong enough to support a CRT monitor they should be be able to handle a laptop computer. You would probably need to be more concerned about their positioning range and clamp orientation options allowing you to clamp it to the desk and hold the laptop at a convenient height


----------



## KugarWeb (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking the same earlier really. I'm guessing somewhere like a do-it-yourself place will have something which will just tighten around the desk just to hold it in place? I was thinking of something like a clamp but wasn't sure if it would be best going for something which was specifically built to take a weight. 

As I said in another post about my laptop, I've only just got it back from Sony's repair centre, I don't want to have to send it off again because I messed up and it flew off and broke


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You could also simply mount those two monitors on wall mounts and clear up all that desk space for the laptop.


----------



## KugarWeb (Apr 6, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> You could also simply mount those two monitors on wall mounts and clear up all that desk space for the laptop.


Yeah I know - wish I could  I think I tried that a few years back when I had a slightly smaller setup (only a 15" TFT and no TV) but it was a bit more of a stretch that I thought lol

I have considered having a wall mount for the TV especially since there is a bit of room which you can see just in shot but it doesn't clear the shelf 

Anyway I've tried looking about for a proper solution but they all seem to retail for £40-50 which is just a little out of my price range and I don't think it would be suitable for such a small setup.


----------

